# Country Pleasure?



## ThePonyWrangler (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone!,

I'm new on this board




I have some questions about country pleasure and even if my boy can do it. He is a nice all around horse, but when it comes to driving he does not have alot of knee action. I've have had him driving for about 2 months in the cart now, and hes doing great, tomorrow we are going to a show, and I'm thinking about entering, but unsure of which driving class. I have a new harness, I didn't buy a cheap one to show in because I wanted it to last. I have a easy entry cart, I am planning to upgrade next year. My cart I just repainted, to make it all shinny for the show. If you could tell me about country pleasure that would be great! I'll post some pictures later of him driving, it shows his 'not so much' knee action.

Thanks,

Britt


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi and Welcome



( I'm newish here too



)

How's his headset? Is it high or even with his withers? If he doesn't have a lot of action, I'd guess he'd be more western country pleasure.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 15, 2011)

First of all welcome to the forum!

It sounds like you don't have enough time to get and watch the AMHA's new driving DVD which explains all the three types of driving with several examples of each. You might try doing a forum search for "country pleasure" on this forum. I tried to start a recent thread where people would post pictures of their mini and tell what class they entered but not many people posted.

The classes are based on both action and headset - highest of both in Single Pleasure and lowest of both in Western or Classic Pleasure. Good luck!


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm confused now. I didn't show him over the weekend because the clippers didn't work



I bought a new pair and after a half hour they where 'fried', and my osters grind when I try and clip anything, and I used one pair once and the other twice, I guess its bad luck. $260 in clippers down the drain. My goal is to get him in the ring in August.

An Action Shot(My friend is driving him):






I tried his show harness on and drove him in it, it just wasn't right, the cart (also in the picture above) kept sliding forward, it doesn't do it in my nylon harness. I'm going to have to play around with it. Also I 'restored the cart", its all shinny compared to the picture, which I'm pleased with since I can't afford a nice show cart now. In the picture its the most action I can get out of him, the ground I drive him on is horrible in front of the barn, there is no ring, and just to drive him in a 'nice' flat level area I have to bring him to the local sports fields(1 mile give or take). Right now hes not in his prime, I get reamed by the bo daily for 'abusing and starving' my minis, and I can't take it any longer. Its a daily ritual of getting yelled, and I mean yelled at for nothing. I've been dying to put a neck sweat on him, but I'll get yelled at for making him 'hyperventilate' or trying to kill him. I'm serious, I put a SS Tack stable sheet on him in 70 degree weather and was yelled at. I'm leaving the barn in 3 weeks, hopefully sooner. Sorry for the little rant, but I can't even do a darn thing with out getting told I treat him like a dog.

Any information would be extremely helpful since I'm just starting out in the show/driving world, and basically clueless


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 18, 2011)

ThePonyWrangler said:


> I bought a new pair and after a half hour they where 'fried', and my osters grind when I try and clip anything, and I used one pair once and the other twice, I guess its bad luck. $260 in clippers down the drain.


Did you wash the horse before you tried to clip him? Dirt will dull blades and make clippers virtually useless in a matter of moments. That is a WHOLE other topic that has been covered plenty on the main mini forum if you do a search.



ThePonyWrangler said:


> I tried his show harness on and drove him in it, it just wasn't right, the cart (also in the picture above) kept sliding forward, it doesn't do it in my nylon harness.


Well, the reason the cart is sliding forward is because you don't have your breeching straps through the holdbacks (the little rings on your shafts). That is your slowing/braking system with harnesses that have open tugs (aka "shaft loops"). Without it, you risk the cart slamming into the back of the horse, which you are figuring out.





There are a number of "correct" ways to "do up" your breeching straps, but generally you put the strap in the ring from the inside towards the outside under the trace, wrap the strap around the shaft in front of the ring as many times as necessary to take up the slack (more than three means you need to move your ring). Then put the strap under all or the first wrap and buckle it back to itself, over the trace thus catching the trace in the "loop".

The absolute best way to get your harness adjusted is to have someone knowledgable look at it. This DOES NOT have to be a mini driver/trainer, as it is the same for big horse drivers as well. I would not plan on entering a show until you've had at least one lesson with someone. Driving is not as simple as basic riding, as there is a lot more to it. There are some good resources on my website for beginning drivers, and I would also invest in some good videos and books if you can't find an instructor in your area (also listed on my website).

I think your horse is in good "rig" and really doesn't need a neck sweat, stable sheet, or any other contraption. We don't use any of that and have had champion driving horses for a number of years. Good quality work, along with adequate turnout and excellent feed creates good driving horses. Neck sweats are a fad for halter horses.

Myrna


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis (Jul 19, 2011)

From the picture, I wouldd put him in Western/Classic Country Pleasure... hope I helped!


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Jul 21, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Did you wash the horse before you tried to clip him? Dirt will dull blades and make clippers virtually useless in a matter of moments. That is a WHOLE other topic that has been covered plenty on the main mini forum if you do a search.
> 
> Well, the reason the cart is sliding forward is because you don't have your breeching straps through the holdbacks (the little rings on your shafts). That is your slowing/braking system with harnesses that have open tugs (aka "shaft loops"). Without it, you risk the cart slamming into the back of the horse, which you are figuring out.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info, it really helped




When I first put the harness on I was clueless to say the least, since its much different from my training one. I have been planning on taking a lesson, but its just finding somebody, I know a man who drives drafts, and has a carriage business, but hes busy in the summer. I just have to call around. I did read you website and it was helpful, its bookmarked. Also I do show him in halter, hes my all around mini. I'm in the process of moving and moving the minis home, so I will have better ground to drive on in my own yard, which will be a novelty. Current boarding situation is bad, and I am no longer able to drive him until the move



BO is a nutjob and threatened to call animal control on me for driving him in 90 degree weather, and says I am no longer aloud to work my minis there, for a very stupid reason.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello... your horse is just adorable, and I love that color! He's very flashy. I think he'd make a wonderful Western (AMHR) or Classic Country (AMHA) driving horse. I myself have shown quite a bit with a show harness and an easy-entry cart (clean) so you will be just fine if you can have someone help you fit everything up well.

I would second the advice about finding a driving trainer (any size horse) to help you both out. I think you guys have potential but it's always good to not pick up bad habits. If you both get a good foundation you will really take off and do well.

Judging purely from the photo posted, I think the breastcollar looks too low and the shafts also a bit too low. He looks like he's pulling well below the point of his shoulder. I'd suggest for you to sit up straight and try to improve your reinsmanship by threading the lines from below your hands... so the part of the line closest to the horse's mouth comes up through your pinky finger side and then the bight (extra) comes up between your forefinger and thumbs. This will give you far more delicate communication to your horse's mouth as you open and close your fingers. Also, even when driving around for practice/fun, I would suggest carrying your show whip with you. It helps train your hands to carry and apply the whip (even if you just use it "for show" and hold it in your hand and never use it) but this takes some practice and a trainer might help you learn to best handle the whip and lines at the same time. I think some personal instruction from someone would do you both wonders!

You have such a great little horse and setup, I'd love to see you guys do well!

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is a list of carriage driving clubs in Connecticut off the American Driving Society website. Joining a club really helps you connect with people who drive.

*Connecticut*

CVDC ~ Connecticut Valley Driving Club (ADS) www.cvdrivingclub.com

LHDC ~ Litchfield Hills Driving Club (ADS) www.litchfieldhillsdrivingclub.org

ECDHA ~ Eastern Connecticut Draft Horse Association www.easternctdrafthorse.com

Contacting the Regional Director may also help you find someone in your area. Here is the link to the NE Region webpage:

http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/regn_northeast.asp

Myrna


----------



## Laura Leopard (Jul 21, 2011)

ThePonyWrangler said:


> Thanks for the info, it really helped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't drive in 90 degree weather, I would only be able to drive 3 or 4 months out of the year. That's fairly normal in Georgia. Just don't overdo it with him. Cool him down properly and maybe hose him down too.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi again - I didn't realize you were in CT! It is a pretty small state, so I am not all that far away. I belong to the CT Valley Driving Club and the president of the Litchfield Hills Club comes to all our meetings. You might try contacting him to see if any of that Clubs members can help. I know there are professional trainers in our Club. My original driving trainer is from East Windsor and I am now taking lessons from a ridden dressage trainer. Send me a PM or e-mail me at [email protected] Wondering where you were planning to show? Obviously not at our Pinto show!

I am also driving in the 90 degree heat because I have a show on Saturday and have to be prepared. Princess has been driven several times a week in all kinds of weather and seems to be doing fine in the heat/humidity. I am careful not to overwork her.

ETA: DOH!! I just figured out who you are!!! Now I recognize that cute little App! E-mail me!

Mary


----------

